# Installed version of program succeeds available version



## mix_room (Jan 13, 2014)

In order to check if my installed tools are up-to-date I usually run `pkg version -voIL=`, which gives something like the following: 


```
...
graphics/libGL                     >   succeeds index (index has 7.6.1_4)
graphics/libdrm                    >   succeeds index (index has 2.4.17_1)
...
databases/php5-pdo                 <   needs updating (index has 5.4.23)
..
```

Since I started using PKGNG the type notification of versions being newer than listed has started showing up. I have updated my ports tree, but I still seem to get version*s* which are newer than those reported in the ports tree. Comparing to http://www.freshports.org I see that the version of graphics/libGL seems to be at 7.6.1_4, while there is clear reference to a version 9.1.7, which is also what is reported by `pkg info graphics/libGL`

```
# pkg info graphics/libGL
libGL-9.1.7
Name           : libGL
Version        : 9.1.7
Origin         : graphics/libGL
...
```

What is this inconsistency in the version numbering due to? Is there something wrong with my package index? Is there some other factor that I need to think of, something that I have forgotten, or is this an error in the ports infrastructure?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2014)

If you've built xorg with WITH_NEW_XORG some of the packages will be newer than what the ports system thinks they should be. This is normal.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2014)

Hm, I had not noticed that before.  But I use this instead of `pkg version`:
`portmaster -L --index-only | egrep '(ew|ort) version|total install'`


----------



## mix_room (Jan 13, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This is normal.



Thanks, that is probably the reason, those two changes coincided in time.


----------

